# Air flow rate for Sponge filter



## Ami (May 27, 2011)

Hi,
I rigged a sponge filter rated for 80 gallons into my 55 gallon tank 4 weeks ago. I was wondering what the optimum air flow rate is for the filter. Right now, I let some of the air out of one of the extra outlets from my gang-valve and put the rest in. Otherwise there's too much bubbles and ripples at the water surface. It also causes scales to form on the glass cover = less light to the plants in the water.

Any advice / suggestions will be appreciated,
Ami


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I aim for a steady air flow up the stem of the filter, not individual bubbles you could count, but a steady stream that creates more of a...well, stream, rather than bubbles. If that makes sense.:roll:


----------



## Ami (May 27, 2011)

Byron said:


> I aim for a steady air flow up the stem of the filter, not individual bubbles you could count, but a steady stream that creates more of a...well, stream, rather than bubbles. If that makes sense.:roll:


 Hmmm, I got a steady stream going rith now. I can tell it works since there is some debris trapped on the sides. If I open the air valve to full, it creates a LOT of turbulence. I guess what you mean is that as long as there is a steady stream of bubbles its OK.
Also, I got my sponge filter about a foot aqay from the right side of the tank since the HOB filter is on the left side. If I remove the HOB filter, would it be better to reposition the sponge filter to the center?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Ami said:


> Hmmm, I got a steady stream going rith now. I can tell it works since there is some debris trapped on the sides. If I open the air valve to full, it creates a LOT of turbulence. I guess what you mean is that as long as there is a steady stream of bubbles its OK.
> Also, I got my sponge filter about a foot aqay from the right side of the tank since the HOB filter is on the left side. If I remove the HOB filter, would it be better to reposition the sponge filter to the center?


I always put filters including sponge on one side and direct the flow (the Elite has that directional stem at the top) past the heater and down the length of the rear of the tank.

You probably have the air stream like I was trying to indicate. If I had a video cam I could make a movie, but I don't.


----------



## Ami (May 27, 2011)

I got a couple of power heads at a garage sale recently.

I've seen on videos that I can attach them to the top of sponge filters. I was wondering if its better to keep my exixting set up using an airstone - or use the powerhead. I am currently favoring using the airstone since I already have a HOB filter for circulating the water in the same tank (with a baffle) and also have floating plants.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Ami said:


> I got a couple of power heads at a garage sale recently.
> 
> I've seen on videos that I can attach them to the top of sponge filters. I was wondering if its better to keep my exixting set up using an airstone - or use the powerhead. I am currently favoring using the airstone since I already have a HOB filter for circulating the water in the same tank (with a baffle) and also have floating plants.
> 
> Any suggestions?


The sponge filter will function best with a lower flow, so personally I would not use a powerhead on it.


----------

